# Подскажите больницу по лечению проблем с позвоночником



## RedBox (27 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте

Подскажите хорошую больницу (и не дорогую), специализирующуюся на проблемах с позвоночником, в Москве.

Чтобы знающим людям было понятней, куда отправлять, опишу свою проблему:

1. Где-то 5 лет назад начали беспокоить боли в пояснице, чем дольше стою на ногах – тем сильнее болит. Сходит тогда к платную поликлинику, там получилось как-то странно – женщина которая делала рентген, и давала результаты, сказала что у меня грыжа, а мануальный терапевт, к которому меня собственно отправили, посмотрел снимки, сказал что все нормально, и болят у меня просто мышцы, которых надо подкачать. + Сделал где-то 10 сеансов мануального массажа.

Поясницу покачал, забросил тренировки по боям без правил (на которых, от нагрузок, меня и беспокоила поясница). Но боли в пояснице продолжались, когда долго стоял на ногах. Если садился – проходили.

2. Осень 2014. Поясница стала болеть даже когда очень долго сидел. Проходить стала только в горизонтальном положении, а потом стала болеть и лежа. Т.е. вообще болела круглые сутки. Пошел в местную поликлинику. По симптомам мне сразу прописали противовосполительные-обезболивающие уколы, боли на месяц прошли. Сделали рентген – остеохондроз поясничного отдела.

Сказали делать упражнения для поясницы – делал.

3. Лето 2015. Не смотря на то, что делал упражнения более полугода – боли не прошли, их стало меньше, но поясница по прежнему болит. Плюс к этому 2 недели назад начала болеть шея. Думал, ну мало ли, продуло, или еще что, но вот уже две недели она не проходит, и до меня вдруг дошло, что симптомы аналогичны пояснице – чем дольше позвоночник находится в вертикальном положении – тем сильнее болит. Получается, что тоже самое, что с поясницей, теперь и с шеей?

P.S.
В поликлинике спрашивали, нет ли проблем с желудком. Я тогда удивился такому вопросу, сказал что нет, хотя потом задумался – проблема с желудком есть: если ем очень простую еду (гречку, каши, картошку, не переедая), то все нормально, но если съесть салата, что-то острое, пиццу, или просто переесть – то сразу начинает пучить, жжение но ночам и т.д. Такое появилось где-то 2 года назад, стараюсь просто правильно есть, хотя тоже надо разобраться что это такое.

P.P.S.
Сейчас мне 29 лет.


----------

